# Strange behavior when attempting to edit a post by adding a quote



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I don't think this used to happen until the forum upgrade. Sometimes I make a post, and then I decide I want to edit the post I made, by adding a quote from another post. So I click quote on another post, and copy the quote to my clipboard, and then hit the browser back button. (I use IE7.)

My plan at this point is to click the edit button on my post I just made, and then paste the quote into it, but the problem is that I no longer can see my post. It's like when I entered, and then backed out of the other person's post, my browser page has reverted to an earlier version that doesn't contain my post.

My workaround I've been doing is to hit <F5> to refresh the page, and this causes my post to show back up, so then I can <edit> and paste in the quote and <save> my editted post.

It used to be that when I backed out of the quoted post, I could still see my recently submitted post, without having to hit <F5> to refresh. This new problem happens consistently, not intermittently. Anybody else notice this problem?


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

When you reply to a thread your post is added to the bottom of the page immediately and the entire page is not reloaded. If you go away from the page and come back without reloading it (ie, pull the page out of cache) your post will be gone from your view of the thread until you reload. This is because of the way your post is displayed without forcing a page reload.


----------

